# 87 Nissan Z24-Help With Engine!



## TonkasToy (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a 87 Nissan Z24 and I rebuilt the engine and it starts but when started it jerks & jumps everywhere! I have tried all I know to try and fix it or figure out why it does it. I don't know. It does it so bad, I can't drive it. 
Any ideas as to what in the world is making it do this!? Any info would help ALOT!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things to check:
- bad motor mounts
- incorrect cam timing
- incorrect ignition timing
- major intake system vacuum leak


----------



## TonkasToy (Sep 15, 2011)

I also thought about the cam timing. I have tried to find the correct cam timing but I haven't had any luck.


----------



## RobertBlevins (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds simplistic...but did you double-check to see if your spark plug wires and attached in the correct order? One wire on wrong plug can do that.


----------

